

Applying to an accelerator? We predicted 2014 deadlines YC, AngelPad, etc. - endlessvoid94
https://www.bloc.io/founder?utm_campaign=founderlaunchhackernews&utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=hackernews

======
prasidp
How do I get our accelerator added to this list?
[http://brandery.org/](http://brandery.org/)

